# What's the best starter vehicle for Turo?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I was thinking of trying my luck with Turo. I was thinking maybe a 2011 Toyota Yaris with 50k-75k miles would be a good 1st addition for my fleet. 
I live in the suburbs 45 minutes to 1 hour from the Philadelphia Airport. 
I was thinking of charging about $34 per day. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You will go far


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I was thinking maybe a 2011 Toyota Yaris with 50k-75k miles would be a good 1st addition for my fleet.


Might be an issue with the Yaris being able to seat 3 passangers in the back seat.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Most people will want their turo delivered to the airport so consider that I'd say 75% of my turo rentals are from the airport the other 25% pickup from my place. 

I would be careful getting into turo by buying a car I got into because I had an extra car and after a little success I just kept adding cars I'm at 4 cars in my turo fleet when the cars aren't rented out on Turo I use them for rideshare or lend them out to family members etc.. I will also say turo is fickle you need to pay attention to events and monitor pricing check rental car sites also right now rentals from the regular companies are so low I'm not doing a lot of renting It kinda comes in waves I'll have a month where I'm booked solid and then like this month I have no rentals on the books for April. I'm not the most aggressive with my turo business which I'm sure hurts me but I don't want to rent cars out and not make a minimum of an extra $40 a day (I specialize in more luxury type vehicles and my daily rental is never under $49 and as High as $149)

Best of luck


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There are only 2 cars on turo in my market for under $40/day. What does your market look like?


----------

